# Send butt pics ;)



## Dragondrool (Nov 2, 2018)

Tarantula butts only though

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 13, 2018)

I'll see your GBB butts and raise you two pulchra butts.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 7


----------



## WolfSoon (Nov 13, 2018)

D. diamantinensis



N. incei



C. versicolor



Avicularia butts

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4 (Nov 13, 2018)

One G. pulchripes butt coming up

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 13, 2018)

Guess!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## spacelord (Nov 13, 2018)

WolfSoon said:


> D. diamantinensis
> View attachment 292122
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pink toe rump



sdsnybny said:


> Guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhh me want m3 want me want


sdsnybny said:


> Guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spacelord (Nov 13, 2018)

Rocking everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 13, 2018)

Who can guess what species (not genus) that this butt belongs to?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 13, 2018)

spacelord said:


> ohhhhhh me want m3 want me want


_Orphnaecus philippinus_


----------



## Thekla (Nov 13, 2018)

Homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## spacelord (Nov 13, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> _Orphnaecus philippinus_


Phillipine tangerinem thats very nice. I havnt seen that one yet

Euthulus sp. Red? In pre molt?


----------



## Thekla (Nov 13, 2018)

spacelord said:


> Euthulus sp. Red? In pre molt?


It's now officially called Homoeomma chilensis. And it's not in premoult yet, at least she (hoping) still ate a few days ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John2097 (Nov 13, 2018)

T stirmi

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 13, 2018)

• Brachypelma schroederi




• Brachypelma albopilosum




• Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## CEC (Nov 14, 2018)

_Avicularia variegata







_

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Potatatas (Nov 14, 2018)

Dis thread got THICCNESS

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GalacticFurai (Nov 18, 2018)

butt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 19, 2018)

H. chilensis butt

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Olan (Nov 19, 2018)

Genic



iheringi



sazimai



Pampho sp. Machala

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 28, 2018)

A. eutylenum butt

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## laservet (Nov 29, 2018)

C cyaneopubescens 1 1/2" sling

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 92qwerty (Nov 30, 2018)

My b.hamorii
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
avic kwitara



Oh dear i messed that up sorry. Duplicate pictures.
The other butt pics are my b.albopolosum and avic avic
Dont no how to fix the double pics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 92qwerty (Nov 30, 2018)

Thankyou to whoever it was who fixed the duplicate


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 4, 2018)

_K. brunnipes _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 8, 2018)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus







Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 8, 2018)

Grammostola iheringi 








Theraphosa blondi 








Caribena versicolor 








Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 








Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SapphireTigress (Dec 12, 2018)

Wooow what camera/lens do you use Basin?


----------



## kaolincash (Dec 14, 2018)

My Aphonopelma seemanni juvie, Acheron, arrived yesterday. 
She's stunning (at least, I hope she turns out to be female). 
Really nice disposition, too, very calm.
 
She arrived with the bald spot, probably from being corralled into her package, and what a colour she is under there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Dec 14, 2018)

All the pictures are just amazing!  I have an old (Blackberry) camera -- so definitely jealous!  lol

My pictures are usually only adequate enough that one can distinguish between carapace and abdomen and leggage. Colours are hit or miss.


----------



## kaolincash (Dec 14, 2018)

It just occurred to me that Acheron's bald butt looks a bit like the main landmass of Michigan. heheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 20, 2018)

SapphireTigress said:


> Wooow what camera/lens do you use Basin?


Nikon D5500 with their "cheap" micro lens.


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 26, 2018)

Do She Got a Booty? (♀ Neoholothele incei 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 26, 2018
__ 2
__
crazy legs
female
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
mature female
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
trinidad olive tarantula

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnoclown (Dec 27, 2018)

Gravid  A. chalcodes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla (Dec 30, 2018)

0.1 B. hamorii



0.1 C. cyaneopubescens (juvenile)



Both of them just got a nice juicy roach and apparently didn't want to share...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Dec 30, 2018)

*e x t r a T H I C C 

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 29, 2019)

I guess raising her butt in the air is her idea of a threat pose?












BumbleBUTT (♀ Davus pentaloris 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 29, 2019
__ 2
__
bumblebutt
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
female
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
juvenile
juvenile female
pentaloris




						I guess raising her butt in the air is her idea of a threat pose?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 29, 2019)

_B. albopilosum _sling.
	

		
			
		

		
	



_A. avicularia_


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 30, 2019)

Grammostola pulchripes


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Grammostola pulchra


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brachypelma albopilosum


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi


Grammostola grossa


Caribena versicolor


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large


Davus pentaloris

Reactions: Love 6


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 30, 2019)

Theraphosinae sp. Panama


Lasiodorides polycuspulatus


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


Avicularia avicularia 'metallica'


Cyriocosmus bicolor (formerly chicoi)


Pamphobeteus platyomma


Homoeomma sp. Blue/Thrixopelma lagunas


Cyriocosmus giganteus


Aphonopelma chalcodes

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 30, 2019)

_A. avicularia_












Hanging out



__ MintyWood826
__ Aug 25, 2018
__ 2
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
pinktoe tarantula




						My Avic avic grooming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 22, 2019)

I Can't See You; Therefore, You Can't See Me (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 22, 2019
__ 5
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Undermining the water dish.  What can go wrong?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ann Device (Mar 24, 2019)

Baby and sub adult carebear butt...(C. elegans)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ann Device (Mar 24, 2019)

Such beautiful butt fingers! ....uh....yeah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CEC (Mar 25, 2019)

_Megaphobema robustum   


_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CEC (Mar 25, 2019)

_Grammostola pulchra_ (Hobby)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Python Patrol Exotics (Mar 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone (Mar 25, 2019)

_*Portal to hell - Theraphosa stirmi - Juvenile female*_

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NotRotty (Mar 25, 2019)

My first post is of my Tarantula's backside. Crazy.  I will head on over and introduce myself in the introductions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 25, 2019)

NotRotty said:


> My first post is of my Tarantula's backside. Crazy.


Someone's _Theraphosa_ looks grumpy!


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 27, 2019)

Butt shot!
B emilia.  Found this looking for another pix -- it looks sorta like when I first got her -- enclosure (and ping pong ball) are WAY too clean!  Plus, butt seems a bit small -- lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 30, 2019)

Cyriopagopus doriae.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (May 4, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Livote (Jun 17, 2019)

This is a thread for anyone who just wants to see their beloved T in all their splendid glory...but end up getting "Mooned" (butt shot!) instead!! Post your best Mooned shot from your favorite T

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Asgiliath (Jun 17, 2019)

BUTT

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 17, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4 (Jun 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jess S (Jun 17, 2019)

I've found the T version of Keeping Up With The Kardashians

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 17, 2019)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/send-butt-pics.313085/


----------



## Michael Livote (Jun 17, 2019)

basin79 said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/send-butt-pics.313085/


There can NEVER be too many butts, NEVER 

Seriously, it never came up on "similar threads" my bad.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Jun 18, 2019)

A. minatrix 





Skinny-butt A. avic who actually jumped up onto me from inside the enclosure to escape a mealworm chunk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killertut (Jun 18, 2019)

L. parahybana 0.1



__ Killertut
__ Jun 1, 2019
__
brazilian salmon pink birdeater tarantula
brazilian salmon tarantula
female
lasiodora
lasiodora parahybana
lp
parahybana
salmon pink birdeater tarantula




						Bringing you sweet booty pictures since 2018.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 18, 2019)

Michael Livote said:


> This is a thread for anyone who just wants to see their beloved T in all their splendid glory...but end up getting "Mooned" (butt shot!) instead!! Post your best Mooned shot from your favorite T


*Moderator note: I merged this thread with our existing butt pic thread.  Carry on.*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jun 18, 2019)

Itsy Bitsy (LP) with a not so itsy-bitsy butt.  This is right before she went into hiding which has been days now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric (Jun 19, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> View attachment 311981


_The full moon rises._

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Asgiliath (Jun 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asgiliath (Jun 19, 2019)

Avic booty for your consideration 

(The biggest butt in my collection belongs to T. stirmi but she’s a difficult girl)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moebius (Jun 19, 2019)

Like a gloriously red baboon ass. Can't go wrong with Thrixopelma ockerti.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BennyBTamachi (Jun 22, 2019)

B.alpo, properly combed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Jun 22, 2019)

P. auratus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Jun 25, 2019)

my bothriocytrum californicum’s rump, its not a tarantula butt its close enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbshappy71 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sienna’s butt.  (P. muticus)  she/he is super active in the evenings.


----------



## Marika (Sep 18, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brachyfan (Sep 18, 2019)

B Albo and G pulchripes booties!


----------



## Kitara (Sep 21, 2019)

G. pulchra


----------



## BryPrime (Sep 22, 2019)

Awesome, can you get me a turantula?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Thekla (Oct 4, 2019)

The cute little butt of my B. schroederi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BryPrime (Oct 4, 2019)

Thekla said:


> The cute little butt of my B. schroederi
> Oh wow , love it, moon me
> 
> 
> ...


What do u do out there?

Ooh 4:44


----------



## Thekla (Nov 17, 2019)

C. elegans butt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon (Nov 19, 2019)

E. cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Nov 22, 2019)

Pulchra butt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Dec 28, 2019)

A. eutylenum



G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheQuietPoet28 (Dec 29, 2019)

You guys got some really pretty jumpers.


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 26, 2020)

A. avicularia (M6)


----------



## Marika (Mar 13, 2020)

A. eutylenum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BreZz (Mar 18, 2020)

Gbb butt


----------



## corydalis (Mar 23, 2020)

P. subfusca "Lowland"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Apr 8, 2020)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jun 15, 2020)

I like big butts and can not lie
you other brothers can’t deny....
You know the song, now let’s see the big butts!
Post pics of your fattest butt Ts. Let’s see who’s got the Kourtney Kardashian of the tarantula world.
Here’s my big butt blue girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lukitari (Jun 15, 2020)

My overfed P. sp machala sling. S/he was my first T so I got a bit carried away with the feeding...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mjzheng (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm embarrassed to post this cuz she's obese lol , but here's my fat fat heavy premolt T.albopilosus :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Dead Blue Deer (Jun 15, 2020)

LP and T albopilosum with their big ol booties


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jun 15, 2020)

mjzheng said:


> I'm embarrassed to post this cuz she's obese lol , but here's my fat fat heavy premolt T.albopilosus :
> View attachment 349036


Everyday is a good Hair/Butt day for this one!


----------



## EpicEpic (Jun 15, 2020)

mjzheng said:


> I'm embarrassed to post this cuz she's obese lol , but here's my fat fat heavy premolt T.albopilosus :
> View attachment 349036


Haha at your thought process!!!

I've seen wayyyyyyy worse!!

Watch this thread culminate 

Btw is she Nicaraguan?

A. genic sling

In my defense...HEAVY premolt!

This fat slob ATE the night before moulting!!

Are those VEINS?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jun 15, 2020)

Isopod killah

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Garnet3942 (Jun 15, 2020)

Chebe6886 said:


> I like big butts and can not lie
> you other brothers can’t deny....
> You know the song, now let’s see the big butts!
> Post pics of your fattest butt Ts. Let’s see who’s got the Kourtney Kardashian of the tarantula world.
> Here’s my big butt blue girl


I only have one T but it's so fat lol!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
G. Pulchra sling!


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jun 15, 2020)

This is Verdugo's time to shine! He's an L. klugi that's long overdue for a molt...and lately I've been referring to him as the "Obesi-T". He always acts like he's starving to death even though he's got a big butt. Since this photo was taken he's gone into premolt. I only have a cell phone camera so sorry for the crappy quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mjzheng (Jun 16, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Haha at your thought process!!!
> 
> I've seen wayyyyyyy worse!!
> 
> ...


Hahaha makes me feel better. I check her underside for rub marks when she's on the glass but she's not THAT fat thank goodness.

 Yes , Nicaraguan. Super floof , a little spicy for an albo too lol


----------



## EpicEpic (Jun 16, 2020)

mjzheng said:


> Hahaha makes me feel better. I check her underside for rub marks when she's on the glass but she's not THAT fat thank goodness.
> 
> Yes , Nicaraguan. Super floof , a little spicy for an albo too lol


OMG! Drag marks?! Wouldn't have even guessed premolt size wise and I'm not just saying that. She's like my Himalayan Cat. Shave him down he's like a wet paper bag!

I neverrrrrrrrr thought I'd say this....but I think your pic MIGHT have sold me on a nicaraguan in my next order. I do have my honduran 1.5"er but Whats another sling and they're pretty cheap!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mjzheng (Jun 16, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> OMG! Drag marks?! Wouldn't have even guessed premolt size wise and I'm not just saying that. She's like my Himalayan Cat. Shave him down he's like a wet paper bag!
> 
> I neverrrrrrrrr thought I'd say this....but I think your pic MIGHT have sold me on a nicaraguan in my next order. I do have my honduran 1.5"er but Whats another sling and they're pretty cheap!


Hahaha that's probably true . Girl loved her xl dubia when she was skinny and then all the weight hit her . I'm shocked she's premolt . She ate two weeks ago , I feed her once a month , and a bald spot she kicked was gray last week and is getting black now. You couldn't even see the spot in the pic I posted it's so dark. 

And omg yes . You won't be disappointed!! Another hidden booty in the floof












T.albopilosus female



__ mjzheng
__ May 26, 2020
__ 1
__
adult female
curlyhair tarantula
nicaraguan curly hair
tliltocatl albopilosus




						Having a wild hair day as usual!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jun 16, 2020)

CODE RED FLOOF ALERT!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## corydalis (Apr 25, 2021)

Not so perfectly shaved pulchra butt in heavy premolt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Apr 30, 2021)

T vagans

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs (May 15, 2022)

Bring back the butt pics, people! 

0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum (Luna):



0.1 Grammostola pulchra (bonus feeding pic):












Counterbalanced 1 - Onyx



__ NMTs
__ May 5, 2022
__
feeding
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
pulchra




						Onyx, my juvenile female G. pulchra, found herself in an awkward position as she took down this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ladyratri (May 15, 2022)

C. versicolor was kind enough to build a little butt aperture into its web tunnel 


Premolt A. purpurea desperately trying to hold up its giant butt with two legs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TattingTarantula (Jul 7, 2022)

Some Butts of the past weeks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 18, 2022)

Anastasia (G. rosea), one of the fuzziest fuzzbutts of them all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Jul 18, 2022)

Thicc T. vagans

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jul 18, 2022)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Anastasia (G. rosea), one of the fuzziest fuzzbutts of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some built spinnerets

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TattingTarantula (Jul 19, 2022)

Rare Booty Pic of my female H. Pulchripes.
She finally started exploring the enclosure today and made sure I saw.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## milky (Jul 19, 2022)

Xenesthis immanis butt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majmunko (Jul 21, 2022)

Haha i love this thread


----------



## NMTs (Jul 21, 2022)

Davus pentaloris butt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicareux (Jul 21, 2022)

GBB means Great Beautiful Butt, right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jul 21, 2022)

DSCN7884.JPG



__ 8 legged
__ Aug 10, 2021
__ 2



						T. vagans wishes the best - spinnerets crossed!!! ;-)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Jul 22, 2022)

T. vagans I think, older photo





chilobrachys sp. kaeng krachan, bootiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jul 22, 2022)

Gbb



__ Tarantulafeets
__ Oct 10, 2021
__ 1
__
abdomen
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
gbb
spinnerts






















A chalcodes



__ Tarantulafeets
__ Feb 18, 2022
__ 2
__
adult female
aphonopelma
arizona blond tarantula
chalcodes




						Good morning to you too...
					
















L parahybana booty



__ Tarantulafeets
__ Oct 27, 2021
__
brazilian salmon pink birdeater
lasiodora parahybana
spinnerets



















Fluffy booty T albo



__ Tarantulafeets
__ Aug 26, 2021
__ 3
__
nicaraguan curly hair
setae
spinnerets
tliltocatl albopilosus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majmunko (Jul 26, 2022)

Sandy butt


----------



## ladyratri (Jul 31, 2022)

Caribena versicolor just remodeled and doesn't seem to realize that half its web tube is a clear wall now. Blue, honey, I can see your butt in there you know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasha99 (Aug 4, 2022)

C. fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## corydalis (Aug 18, 2022)

My girl is out almost every night lately, displaying her gorgeous butt.. sometimes wish I was born an H.mac stud..

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Westicles (Aug 18, 2022)

corydalis said:


> My girl is out almost every night lately, displaying her gorgeous butt.. sometimes wish I was born an H.mac stud..
> 
> View attachment 426582


That's a very pretty rump! Lol!!


----------



## ZGuy (Aug 18, 2022)

My lovely vagans the day she arrived. I will admit the substrate was moister than I’d like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum (Aug 19, 2022)

One Davus booty 4 days post moult

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nibbles (Aug 19, 2022)

A big spotted booty that I couldn’t be more proud of

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charliemum (Aug 20, 2022)

Betty Page Tliltocatl sp tortuguero AF

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## AquaWrasse (Aug 21, 2022)

baby pumpkin patch (unsure if klein or groot) just before moving to their first enclosure

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Lycantherous (Aug 24, 2022)

Daisy, my _Grammostola rosea, _molted and immediately had to show me her freshly fuzzed butt <3

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## corydalis (Oct 2, 2022)

An H.pulchripes(MM) butt listens carefully.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Oct 2, 2022)

corydalis said:


> An H.pulchripes(MM) butt listens carefully.
> View attachment 429969


Those are some nice, plump buttfingers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sasha99 (Oct 3, 2022)

H. pulchripes. The eye of Sauron.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Charliemum (Oct 3, 2022)

8 days post moult Tliltocatl sp tortuguero AF Betty Page giving me the butt fingers coz I tried to get a pic yesterday

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## arthurliuyz (Oct 5, 2022)

0.1 _Pseudohapalopus sp. _"Columbia" 's shiny little blue booty 


Full pic => link

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn (Oct 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AtoZ (Oct 9, 2022)

Anyone up for a Davus Pentaloris bootie?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn (Oct 14, 2022)

Blue Moon, you saw me standing alone

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## AtoZ (Oct 14, 2022)

Whoo hoo!!! Happy dance!!


----------



## Shinn (Oct 14, 2022)

AtoZ said:


> Whoo hoo!!! Happy dance!!


Funnily enough it wasn't dancing. Just holding butt in the air static for a good 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AtoZ (Oct 14, 2022)

Oh!!! Hahaha!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cmac2111 (Oct 14, 2022)

Caught my biggest Pampho out tonight (P sp. costa, nearly 9 inch legspan) and snapped a quick pic of her admittedly small booty as I never see her out (molted 2 months ago and still isn't eating... is what it is)   To make up for this, I added a pic of my chalcodes from when her butt was so big the camera wouldn't focus on it lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## ladyratri (Oct 21, 2022)

Nhandu chromatus "Nhan" a.k.a. "Nhan Mac Feegle" the Wee Free Spider... has officially settled in enough to start burrowing, I guess.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mountaindani (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Oct 22, 2022)

Prisca's butt after kicking some hairs which she used to line her burrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shinn (Oct 22, 2022)

Freshly rehoused Grammostola booty!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ladyratri (Nov 4, 2022)

G. pulchra "Lava, The Floor Is" showed up late to the Halloween party and went bobbing for crickets...with its butt up against the window, of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ladyratri (Nov 10, 2022)

Tiny N chromatus sling (Nhan the Wee Free Spider) strikes again: my pet hole has a spider butt

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## corydalis (Nov 11, 2022)

Freshly molted balfouri bottom guarding over her hole.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## loloandspiders (Nov 16, 2022)

B. Smithi premolt butt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IntermittentSygnal (Nov 19, 2022)

Freshly molted GBB booty

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Nov 19, 2022)

Such a glorious bum

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri (Dec 5, 2022)

Freshly fuzzed A. purpurea butt. First molt with no stripes.


With some bonus toes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## IntermittentSygnal (Dec 8, 2022)

Tiny Avic butt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sasha99 (Dec 24, 2022)

P. murinus rcf, ready to disappear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveM (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm no artist, but the holiday season inspired me to want to give something backside to the community.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Westicles (Dec 25, 2022)

DaveM said:


> I'm no artist, but the holiday season inspired me to want to give something backside to the community.
> 
> View attachment 435206


Awesome job @DaveM!!! Lol!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## arthurliuyz (Dec 25, 2022)

AquaWrasse said:


> unsure if klein or groot





c.h.esteban said:


> The sp GROSS / BIG can distinguished from sp KLEIN / SMALL by the closed yellow ring around the Fovea and by the conected yellow spots dorsal on the abdomen.


ex. sp. "Klein"












PSX_20220526_005626.jpg



__ MJ BETTA FISH
__ May 25, 2022
__ 4



						Hi, friend. i got hapalopus sp colombia but i have doubts, does it include klein / gross? I ask...
					




ex. sp. "Large"












0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Large"



__ arthurliuyz
__ Nov 26, 2022
__
hapalopus formosus
hapalopus sp. "colombia large"
hapalopus sp. "colombia"
pumpkin patch tarantula

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Maxthesquid (Dec 25, 2022)

The Chalcodes dumptruck

Reactions: Funny 3 | Wow 1


----------



## ladyratri (Dec 25, 2022)

Maxthesquid said:


> View attachment 435232
> 
> 
> The Chalcodes dumptruck


Ok that is one unreasonably, perfectly rotund rump and looks like a kiwi fruit with spinnerets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ladyratri (Saturday at 7:28 PM)

P. irminia "Irma" really needs to cut back on the crickets...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Spider House (Sunday at 4:45 AM)

Heavily gravid T blondi having a stretch. Butt that goes on forever!
Hour glass or what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 2 | Love 1


----------

